# Hysteroscopy on NHS no sedation??



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello 
Just looking to hear anyone’s experience of having a hysteroscopy on the NHS and whether you were offered sedation? I’ve got my appointment next month  and have been having private treatment until now so I was surprised (and worried) to read that sedation is not routine on the NHS? I really hope I’m mistaken as I had a horrible experience with my HyCoSy. 
Many thanks 
X


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hi Hun, i had mine with the NHS was told to take paracetamol, no offer of sedation, i found it quite uncomfortable but it only lasted a little while, good luck x


----------

